

New Scala docs look and feel - llambda
http://docs.scala-lang.org/

======
moondowner
Really nice design. I like the fact that they're using Twitter's Bootstrap UI
toolkit;

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

~~~
jsavimbi
Hurry up and use "span.label.default" in your code before it becomes
ubiquitous.

------
felideon
I'm no designer, but the grey background seems pretty dark. Very low contrast.

~~~
fadeddata
Most of the inner pages of content are black on white. Much more readable.

See: [http://docs.scala-
lang.org/overviews/collections/introductio...](http://docs.scala-
lang.org/overviews/collections/introduction.html)

------
skeptical
Looks like ubuntu.com. Meh..

